# Vote- Short Story Contest (DEADLINE AUGUST 10, 2021)



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2021)

Hi everyone,

Thanks to everyone who participated in this Contest! Please use this thread to vote for your  The three entries that get the most votes will be awarded contest points. Thanks everyone for your participation.

Other Links
For your reference- the main Short Story Contest Thread

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2021)

@Mider T @Shirker @Velvet @Yamato 

Hey folks, just tagging in the event that you didn't see notice to vote.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2021)

@Trinity @Kashin Koji

Reactions: Like 1


----------

